# AVG 2011 Can't Uninstall - Error Code 0xC0070643



## gerryorr (Apr 25, 2011)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft Windows XP Professional, Service Pack 3, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz, x86 Family 15 Model 4 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 446 Mb
Graphics Card: ATI RADEON XPRESS 200 Series , 64 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 152617 MB, Free - 141525 MB; 
Motherboard: MSI, 0A48, , 
Antivirus: AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition 2011, Updated: No, On-Demand Scanner: Disabled

I tried to uninstall AVG 2011 and keep getting the following message during removal process:
Error Code: 0xC0070643
Error Message: General Internal Error
Additonal Message: Driver installed failed (0x00000000)
Context: MSI action failed

AVG is showing inactive but I can't get rid of this completely. It still appears on my control panel and icons on desktop. How can I get rid of this error message and AVG 2011 forever? I want to install Microsoft Essentials free program. Can anyone help?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Have you tried the AVG Removal tool? http://www.avg.com/us-en/download-tools

Or you could try Revo Uninstaller: http://www.revouninstaller.com/revo_uninstaller_free_download.html


----------



## gerryorr (Apr 25, 2011)

You may have the name of Cheeseball81 but you gave me great advice. I used the AVG removal tool and it got rid of all of AVG, gone completely. Thank you so much. I have just installed MSE for 32 bit and hope that program will help with my performance. Again thanks for all your help and knowledge.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

You're very welcome!


----------

